# What did I do to my shoulder?



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

In my professional opinion you should go to a doctor for diagnosing an injury


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Can you still rub one out using that arm? As long as you can do that, in my professional opinion, you're fine.

If not, you should probably amputate.







You might want to go see a doctor instead of getting advice from us highly knowledgeable internet guru's.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Ooooooh yeaaaa... I forgot... In my professional opinion you should definitely amputate it and post a vid of you doing it....


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> Ooooooh yeaaaa... I forgot... In my professional opinion you should definitely amputate it and post a vid of you doing it....


Okay! Will do!  but in all serriousness I was just looking for someone who has had a similar pain to give me tips. Guess I deserve the sarcastic remarks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You have to know what is wrong with it first. Then, maybe, just maybe some of us internet genius's around here might be able to give you advice on how to help your recovery. When you look for a diagnosis on a snowboardingforum, you are probably better off just putting leeches on it...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

You fucked your flux capacitor... Happened to me a bunch of times. Don't be a pussy.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> You have to know what is wrong with it first. Then, maybe, just maybe some of us internet genius's around here might be able to give you advice on how to help your recovery. When you look for a diagnosis on a snowboardingforum, you are probably better off just putting leeches on it...


Shit I forgot about the leeches.... Those are for post-amputation


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> Shit I forgot about the leeches.... Those are for post-amputation


Don't forget the red hot iron to cauterize it first. Then leeches...


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

I had a similar injury a few seasons ago from a sketchy landing off a big natural sidehit.

I tore my labrum (the protective layer that holds the ball part of the shoulder into the socket).

Needed to get the shoulder scoped and lived with pain for 6 months before it went away. I still feel pain today when doing shoulder workouts.

Best of luck.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

skylar said:


> Okay! Will do!  but in all serriousness I was just looking for someone who has had a similar pain to give me tips. Guess I deserve the sarcastic remarks.


'Deserve' is irrelevant. If you're going to lead with your chin....


----------



## sobrob (Mar 2, 2012)

Check out my post Comeback...foiled. Dude I hope that didn't happent to you. Get some R.I.C.E. and see an orthopedic doctor ASAP. My tendon was hanging on by a thread, now I have 3 titanium screws holding it down. Straight BIONICLE!!!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

skylar said:


> Okay! Will do!  but in all serriousness I was just looking for someone who has had a similar pain to give me tips. Guess I deserve the sarcastic remarks.


In my case, in a similar incident it was a rotator cuff strain. I built a lip out of powder and tried to pop onto a box but the lip gave out and I rode into the end of it flipping forward with my lead hand stretched all the way out. Same thing, kept riding but the next day I couldn't move it. The treatment was rest. Follow up if pain continued for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Chosen_OnE (Apr 3, 2011)

Depending on where you live, you could try medical marijuana ointments. If Obama hasn't provided you with healthcare, then you'll probably need to say good bye to the arm.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

OP, sounds like you tore your rectus theorehtical. You should start doing press ups and shoulder presses to build strength until it gets better. I heard rubbing fish oil into where it hurts can help as well...


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

You shouldn't go to a medical professional. They are all sharletons who practice witch craft. Your best bet is to turn to God.



> God is our Healer and He doesn’t share that job with humanity.* The consequence of seeking out anyone except the Lord for healing – is death


What Does the Bible Say About Doctors?

Also, this person can cure viruses like HIV and hepatitis. It's true because I read it on the Internet.
The Natural Treatment For Many Diseases


----------

